# Trying to choose new mower



## jmrut (Feb 1, 2021)

Not a professional but hoping for some pro advice. I've used a Husqvarna 54" (gt2254) for the last 15 years or so. It has been a good mower but I'm ready for something newer. I've been looking at the Husqvarna TS354XD at Lowes and a Cub Cadet XT2 GX54 D at a Cub dealer. Both are similarly priced and equipped (both 54 inch). I've read where Husq is not going to make residential mowers any longer. Just wondering if that should be a factor in the decision.

Otherwise, would you prefer one over the other? Will either last another 15 years?

Thanks


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I would buy a used, beat up commercial mower over any brand new big box store mower. There is no comparison in build quality.

Spend $3000 on a great used commercial mower.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I would buy a used, beat up commercial mower over any brand new big box store mower. There is no comparison in build quality.
> 
> Spend $3000 on a great used commercial mower.


Have to agree with @SCGrassMan. Commercial mower is the way to go.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

yup, i totally agree. i bought a extremley used 2000 wright stander with 2200 hours on it. sold it 11 years later for more than i paid for it.2 batteries, 2 belts and blades were the only thing i did to it until the last month i owned it when i actually had to replace a spindle ($30). the funny part about the spindle was that, wrights came with greaseless spindles so I never greased them. when the middle spindle started acting up, i removed it and on the backside of it (facing away from me and the front) there was a grease zerk. all 3 mustve been replaced before i bought it. anyway, i put over 1100 more hours on the machine and had never greased the spindles.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I LOVED my wright stander. I had to put about $5-$700 into it when I got it, and then after that I think I relaxed a switch and sharpened blades.

It was legitimately fun to mow with. I think I sold it for like $500 less than I paid for it after a year or two of commercial service with it.

The orange brand that isn't Husq is good too but the name escapes me.

The decks are welded instead of stamped on commercial, and lots of other things are beefed up as well.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I also chose to buy a used commercial mower. I picked up a Ferris IS700 with just 130 hours on it last year. the build quality is far beyond a residential model. 
BUT, the OP looks like he wants a riding lawn tractor. i'm not sure if there are "commercial" quality lawn tractors.


----------



## jmrut (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I only have about 1.5 acres to mow, some a bit hilly. Not sure a commercial mower is necessary but would like one built better than what I need just so it will last longer. Went and looked at both the cub cadet and Husq today. Both appear to be built well, some what heavy duty but I guess there is always some little something that might have gotten skimped on that you don't see.

Reading forums, you often hear loudly about the bad ones but not so much about the many goods ones. Sometimes it feels like a crap shoot.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I also chose to buy a used commercial mower. I picked up a Ferris IS700 with just 130 hours on it last year. the build quality is far beyond a residential model.
> BUT, the OP looks like he wants a riding lawn tractor. i'm not sure if there are "commercial" quality lawn tractors.


I think Ferris is Toro, not 100% on that though


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

jmrut said:


> Thanks for the replies. I only have about 1.5 acres to mow, some a bit hilly. Not sure a commercial mower is necessary but would like one built better than what I need just so it will last longer. Went and looked at both the cub cadet and Husq today. Both appear to be built well, some what heavy duty but I guess there is always some little something that might have gotten skimped on that you don't see.
> 
> Reading forums, you often hear loudly about the bad ones but not so much about the many goods ones. Sometimes it feels like a crap shoot.


Nobody "needs" a welded deck vs a stamped deck. It's just a question of how many seasons you want to wait before replacing it.

I was cutting 0.25-0.5 acre lawns with commercial. I cannot imagine using a big box mower on 1.5 acres.

You could buy a used mower for 3 grand, beat the crap out of it for 5 years, and sell it for 2500.

Or, you could buy a big box one for $2500, beat the hell out of it for 5 years, and if it still runs, get $500 for it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> jmrut said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. I only have about 1.5 acres to mow, some a bit hilly. Not sure a commercial mower is necessary but would like one built better than what I need just so it will last longer. Went and looked at both the cub cadet and Husq today. Both appear to be built well, some what heavy duty but I guess there is always some little something that might have gotten skimped on that you don't see.
> ...


This was my thinking as well and box stores for so much land. He will end up regretting that purchase over time I'm willing to bet on it.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

jmrut said:


> Thanks for the replies. I only have about 1.5 acres to mow, some a bit hilly. Not sure a commercial mower is necessary but would like one built better than what I need just so it will last longer. Went and looked at both the cub cadet and Husq today. Both appear to be built well, some what heavy duty but I guess there is always some little something that might have gotten skimped on that you don't see.
> 
> Reading forums, you often hear loudly about the bad ones but not so much about the many goods ones. Sometimes it feels like a crap shoot.


thats a lot of grass to cut! i wouldnt even think about a lawn tractor. maybe a 700 series deere, but that will cost you a small fortune. most all of the rest have inferior transmissions (dont be fooled by the large rear tires). light front axles (cast or otherwise. cutting your mowing time by at least 1/2 to 2/3 has to be worth something.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Liledgy said:


> jmrut said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. I only have about 1.5 acres to mow, some a bit hilly. Not sure a commercial mower is necessary but would like one built better than what I need just so it will last longer. Went and looked at both the cub cadet and Husq today. Both appear to be built well, some what heavy duty but I guess there is always some little something that might have gotten skimped on that you don't see.
> ...


Correct!!!!
Even if he has to buy something brand new I would put the 3k down and pay the rest in installments before I brought an inferior product.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > I also chose to buy a used commercial mower. I picked up a Ferris IS700 with just 130 hours on it last year. the build quality is far beyond a residential model.
> ...


Ferris is Briggs actually. Exmark is Toro owned.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Liledgy said:


> thats a lot of grass to cut! i wouldnt even think about a lawn tractor. maybe a 700 series deere, but that will cost you a small fortune. most all of the rest have inferior transmissions (dont be fooled by the large rear tires). light front axles (cast or otherwise. cutting your mowing time by at least 1/2 to 2/3 has to be worth something.


mmmmm, actually used 700 series and similar can be had for quite reasonable prices. Especially if you're willing to travel and not looking for 4WD/Diesel. They hold their value well at this point too. Search some of the older models like the X475, X485, not much cheaper, especially if the hours are similar.

Have a look: https://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/categories/used-lawn-garden-tractors/makes/john-deere/models/x720

1.5ac isn't really all that much to cut. Should take the average 54" lawn tractor well under an hour, give or take depending on obstacles.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jmrut said:


> Not a professional but hoping for some pro advice. I've used a Husqvarna 54" (gt2254) for the last 15 years or so. It has been a good mower but I'm ready for something newer. I've been looking at the Husqvarna TS354XD at Lowes and a Cub Cadet XT2 GX54 D at a Cub dealer. Both are similarly priced and equipped (both 54 inch). I've read where Husq is not going to make residential mowers any longer. Just wondering if that should be a factor in the decision.
> 
> Otherwise, would you prefer one over the other? Will either last another 15 years?
> 
> Thanks


I'd be a bit concerned if its true that Husqvarna is exiting the market. You're looking for longevity so parts availability is a legit concern. The Cub is made by MTD, I wouldn't expect issues with parts availability out to about 10 years or so but all bets are off beyond that.

I know you didn't mention them but I like/know green tractors the best, just a few thoughts.

Nobody, and I mean NO-BOD-Y has parts availability better than Deere's. You can still get most items for popular machines built in the late 70's-early 80's, and wear items for everything they've made in lawn equipment back to the very first Model 110 garden tractors from the 60's.

Hilly and 1-2acres, I'd probably be showing you the X500 series for new (or even used) machines. They have a rear diff lock, strong frames, serviceable transmissions, and great mower decks that would hold up well.

If you're open to used machines, for your stated budget, you could land an X700 series machine and these are quite often lifetime tractors. They are nearly compact tractors, with front-end loaders actually available for them. Even buying one with 500+ hours on it, you will not need another tractor for a LONG time.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I cannot imagine using a big box mower on 1.5 acres.


Haha. I mow 1.3 acres with a 42-inch big box Deere. It takes me 2 hours and it's painful.
And.... if I'm late with my mow, then I have to go extra slow because it bogs down.

I'm planning on a Ferris 48" zero turn.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dave said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot imagine using a big box mower on 1.5 acres.
> ...


That's a nice mower. I had an acquaintance who bought a brand new one and tried to start a landscaping business and sold it used same year.

Let the local shops know you're interested in a used one, then they will try and sell upgrades to their customers with them and you can get a deal


----------

